
Hip tech startup Uber ditches hip tech startup Slack - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/04/slack-uber-apps-parting
======
danielhooper
What does the word startup mean anymore?

------
PeterTMayer
Yet both get some free publicity from this.

